# York County OAA 3D shoot



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Just curious if York County's 3D shoot this weekend
is shotgun start or random

Thanks
Brian


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I believe it's a .....*

shotgun start Brian, I'll check with Grey Eagle to be sure and post up later 

Till then, have a great day 

PintoJK


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

10:00am shotgun start. Registration starting at 8:30am


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone camping there saturday night? I'm heading down saturday to shoot at wolfsden for some practice then off to york to set up camp. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I am aware of a few folks planning on camping out on Saturday nite. You'll have company 

See you there.


----------

